# Safari keeps freezing while attempting to quit



## urgenthelp (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm using MacOS Sierra v10.12.3 with all latest updates installed.
For Safari, it is v10.0.3

Every time I try to quit safari, it will freeze with the colored circle turning by itself forever, and I will have to force quit it.

I've tried disabling extensions and plug-ins but same thing happens.

May I know how I can fix it?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

See if this help: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7842093?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## urgenthelp (Oct 18, 2008)

tried deleting cache, restarting in safe mode, running malwarebytes to clear malware, still experiencing the beachballing while quitting safari. Any ideas?


----------



## urgenthelp (Oct 18, 2008)

Ran EtreCheck with the following info, can anyone help please?

EtreCheck version: 3.1.5 (343)
Report generated 2017-02-11 18:32:16
Download EtreCheck from https://etrecheck.com
Runtime 1:53
Performance: Excellent

Click the [Support] links for help with non-Apple products.
Click the [Details] links for more information about that line.

Problem: Beachballing
Description:
When quitting safari	

Hardware Information: ⓘ
iMac (27-inch, Mid 2011) 
[Technical Specifications] - [User Guide] - [Warranty & Service]
iMac - model: iMac12,2
1 3.4 GHz Intel Core i7 (i7-2600) CPU: 4-core
4 GB RAM Upgradeable - [Instructions]
BANK 0/DIMM0
2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz ok
BANK 1/DIMM0
2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz ok
BANK 0/DIMM1
Empty 
BANK 1/DIMM1
Empty 
Bluetooth: Old - Handoff/Airdrop2 not supported
Wireless: en1: 802.11 a/b/g/n

Video Information: ⓘ
AMD Radeon HD 6970M - VRAM: 1024 MB
iMac 2560 x 1440
DELL U2312HM 1920 x 1080 @ 60 Hz

System Software: ⓘ
macOS Sierra 10.12.3 (16D32) - Time since boot: less than an hour

Disk Information: ⓘ
ST31000528AS disk1 : (1 TB) (Rotational)
[Show SMART report]
EFI (disk1s1) <not mounted> : 210 MB 
Macintosh HD 2 (disk1s2) /Volumes/Macintosh HD 2 : 999.86 GB (725.15 GB free)

APPLE SSD TS256C disk0 : (251 GB) (Solid State - TRIM: Yes)
[Show SMART report]
EFI (disk0s1) <not mounted> : 210 MB 
Macintosh HD 1 (disk0s2) / [Startup]: 250.14 GB (29.73 GB free)
Recovery HD (disk0s3) <not mounted> [Recovery]: 650 MB 

OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5690H ()

USB Information: ⓘ
Apple Inc. FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in) 
Western Digital External HDD 
Generic External 
Apple Inc. BRCM2046 Hub 
Apple Inc. Bluetooth USB Host Controller 
Aliph Jawbone 
Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver 
Apple Card Reader 

Thunderbolt Information: ⓘ
Apple Inc. thunderbolt_bus

Gatekeeper: ⓘ
Mac App Store and identified developers

Kernel Extensions: ⓘ
/System/Library/Extensions
[not loaded] com.aliph.driver.jstub (1.1.2 - SDK 10.7 - 2017-02-07) [Support]

System Launch Agents: ⓘ
[not loaded] 9 Apple tasks
[loaded] 180 Apple tasks
[running] 65 Apple tasks
[killed] 26 Apple tasks
26 processes killed due to insufficient RAM

System Launch Daemons: ⓘ
[not loaded] 40 Apple tasks
[loaded] 171 Apple tasks
[running] 80 Apple tasks
[killed] 21 Apple tasks
21 processes killed due to insufficient RAM

Launch Agents: ⓘ
[failed] com.adobe.ARMDCHelper.cc24aef4a1b90ed56a725c38014c95072f92651fb65e1bf9c8e43c37a23d420d.plist (2017-01-15) [Support]
[loaded] com.google.keystone.agent.plist (2017-01-14) [Support]
[loaded] com.oracle.java.Java-Updater.plist (2016-12-12) [Support]

Launch Daemons: ⓘ
[loaded] com.adobe.ARMDC.Communicator.plist (2017-01-15) [Support]
[loaded] com.adobe.ARMDC.SMJobBlessHelper.plist (2017-01-15) [Support]
[loaded] com.adobe.fpsaud.plist (2016-12-17) [Support]
[loaded] com.google.keystone.daemon.plist (2017-01-24) [Support]
[loaded] com.malwarebytes.HelperTool.plist (2017-02-11) [Support]
[loaded] com.oracle.java.Helper-Tool.plist (2016-09-23) [Support]

User Launch Agents: ⓘ
[failed] [email protected] (2009-08-25) - /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/Support/CSConfigDotMacCert: Executable not found!
[failed] com.google.Chrome.framework.plist (2014-10-14) [Support] - /Applications/Google Chrome.app/Contents/Versions/33.0.1750.117/Google Chrome Helper.app/Contents/MacOS/Google Chrome Helper: Executable not found!
[failed] net.sourceforge.tvshows.plist (2013-07-30) [Support]

User Login Items: ⓘ
GrowlHelperApp Application 
(/Incompatible Software/Growl.prefPane/Contents/Resources/GrowlHelperApp.app)
Quıcĸsıɩⅴεʀ Application 
(/Applications/Quicksilver.app)
iTunes Application 
(/Applications/iTunes.app)
Firefox Application 
(/Applications/Firefox.app)
Dropbox Application 
(/Applications/Dropbox.app)
EvernoteHelper Application (2014-10-14)
(/Applications/Evernote.app/Contents/Library/LoginItems/EvernoteHelper.app)
Google Chrome Application Hidden 
(/Applications/Google Chrome.app)
Google Drive Application 
(/Applications/Google Drive.app)
AirPlayitServerManager Application 
(/Applications/AirPlayit.app/Contents/Resources/AirPlayitServerManager.app)

Internet Plug-ins: ⓘ
NPClientBinding: 1.0.0.5 - SDK 10.6 (2012-03-26)
nplastpass: 3.1.21 (2014-08-10) [Support]
o1dbrowserplugin: 5.41.3.0 - SDK 10.8 (2015-12-16) [Support]
OfficeLiveBrowserPlugin: 12.2.0 (2009-10-14) [Support]
Flip4Mac WMV Plugin: 3.2.0.16 - SDK 10.8 (2014-02-16) [Support]
NPCleanHistory: 1.0 - SDK 10.6 (2012-03-26)
AdobePDFViewerNPAPI: 15.023.20056 - SDK 10.11 (2017-01-22) [Support]
FlashPlayer-10.6: 24.0.0.194 - SDK 10.9 (2017-01-10) [Support]
NPSafeInput: 1.0 - SDK 10.6 (2012-03-31)
NPSafeSubmit: 1.0 - SDK 10.6 (2012-03-26)
QuickTime Plugin: 7.7.3 (2016-12-24)
Flash Player: 24.0.0.194 - SDK 10.9 (2017-01-10) [Support]
googletalkbrowserplugin: 5.41.3.0 - SDK 10.8 (2015-12-12) [Support]
iPhotoPhotocast: 7.0 (2010-04-05)
AdobePDFViewer: 15.023.20056 - SDK 10.11 (2017-01-22) [Support]
RealPlayer Plugin: Unknown (2012-04-07) [Support]
Silverlight: 5.1.50428.0 - SDK 10.6 (2016-06-24) [Support]
JavaAppletPlugin: Java 8 Update 111 build 14 (2016-12-12) Check version

User internet Plug-ins: ⓘ
Google Earth Web Plug-in: 7.1 (2013-09-06) [Support]

Safari Extensions: ⓘ
AdBlock - BetaFish, Inc. - https://getadblock.com (2017-02-10)
LastPass - LastPass - https://lastpass.com (2017-02-10)
Save to Pocket - Read It Later, Inc. - http://getpocket.com/ (2015-11-08)

3rd Party Preference Panes: ⓘ
Flash Player (2016-12-17) [Support]
Flip4Mac WMV (2014-02-16) [Support]
Java (2016-12-12) [Support]
MacFUSE (2008-12-20) [Support]
NTFS-3G (2010-10-11) [Support]
Paragon NTFS for Mac ® OS X (2013-12-20) [Support]
Perian (2011-07-24) [Support]

Time Machine: ⓘ
Skip System Files: NO
Mobile backups: OFF
Auto backup: YES
Volumes being backed up:
Macintosh HD 1: Disk size: 250.14 GB Disk used: 220.41 GB
Destinations:
Data [Network] 
Total size: 3.00 TB 
Total number of backups: 59 
Oldest backup: 1/5/2016, 5:05 AM 
Last backup: 11/2/2017, 5:30 PM 
Size of backup disk: Excellent
Backup size 3.00 TB > (Disk size 250.14 GB X 3)

Top Processes by CPU: ⓘ
3% WindowServer
2% fontd
0% kernel_task
0% com.apple.AmbientDisplayAgent
0% Dropbox

Top Processes by Memory: ⓘ
648 MB kernel_task
336 MB firefox
115 MB com.apple.MediaLibraryService
66 MB mdworker(4)
61 MB soagent

Virtual Memory Information: ⓘ
715 MB Available RAM
97 MB Free RAM
3.30 GB Used RAM
618 MB Cached files
655 MB Swap Used

Diagnostics Information: ⓘ
Feb 11, 2017, 06:26:13 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-11-182613_[redacted].hang
/Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
Feb 11, 2017, 06:23:32 PM ~/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Quicksilver_2017-02-11-182332_[redacted].crash
com.blacktree.Quicksilver - /Applications/Quicksilver.app/Contents/MacOS/Quicksilver
Feb 11, 2017, 06:23:09 PM Self test - passed
Feb 11, 2017, 06:18:26 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-11-181826_[redacted].hang
Feb 11, 2017, 06:15:25 PM ~/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Quicksilver_2017-02-11-181525_[redacted].crash
Feb 11, 2017, 06:03:46 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-11-180346_[redacted].hang
Feb 10, 2017, 11:15:25 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-231525_[redacted].hang
Feb 10, 2017, 04:18:27 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-161827_[redacted].cpu_resource.diag [Details]
Feb 10, 2017, 03:57:40 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-155740_[redacted].hang
Feb 10, 2017, 03:56:01 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-155601_[redacted].cpu_resource.diag [Details]
Feb 10, 2017, 03:54:25 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-155425_[redacted].hang
Feb 10, 2017, 03:51:46 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-155146_[redacted].hang
Feb 10, 2017, 03:50:32 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-155032_[redacted].hang
Feb 10, 2017, 03:49:32 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-154932_[redacted].cpu_resource.diag [Details]
Feb 10, 2017, 03:47:36 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-154736_[redacted].hang
Feb 10, 2017, 03:44:27 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-154427_[redacted].hang
Feb 10, 2017, 03:43:50 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-154350_[redacted].cpu_resource.diag [Details]
Feb 10, 2017, 02:45:07 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-144507_[redacted].hang
Feb 10, 2017, 12:53:34 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-10-125334_[redacted].cpu_resource.diag [Details]
Feb 8, 2017, 09:39:59 PM /Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/Safari_2017-02-08-213959_[redacted].hang


----------



## Antonio Pena (Apr 25, 2017)

Try to clear cache the safari and test it again.


----------



## justmacanswers (Jun 16, 2017)

One thing you can try is taking a look at crash logs.


----------

